# IBS and antidepressant - Help needed



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have been suffering for the past 10 years of IBS-D quite severly (I couldn't go to school or doing any activities). 5 years ago, my GI gave me Paroxetine (Paxil) antidepressant to treat the symptoms. It was a great success as I had normal bowel movements, no pain, everything was normal so I got back to school. Few months ago Paxil seemed not to work anymore for me. Indeed, I had terrible pain again, D, headaches and so on. Therefore my GI told me that i was normal as my body get use to Paxil.

So I am trying new antidepressants such as Citalopram (Celexa) combined with few drops of Elavil (Amitriptyline) at 11mg/day. It does reduce the D, but I don't feel comfortable at all and it gets me nervous and C.

Do you know what kind of other antidepressants I could try? I've heard that Prozac (Fluoxetine) could worsen D. I feel helpless and lost.

Thanks


----------



## smock-74 (Oct 23, 2014)

hi, did you went to a Psychiatrist for these pills??

you should go to a Psychiatrist that knows the ibs


----------



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

smock-74 said:


> hi, did you went to a Psychiatrist for these pills??
> 
> you should go to a Psychiatrist that knows the ibs


Yes sure, this is my Psychiatrist and my GI who give me these pills.


----------



## smock-74 (Oct 23, 2014)

amaurybf said:


> Yes sure, this is my Psychiatrist and my GI who give me these pills.


how long you were fine with medicine that you were taking?


----------



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

smock-74 said:


> how long you were fine with medicine that you were taking?


Three days after taking Paxil all my IBS symptoms disapeared and it lasted during 5 years roughly.


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

For IBS - D takes the antidepressant clomipramine for me is the best. Good luck.


----------



## Frola002 (Aug 8, 2015)

How long have you been taking Celexa? I've been on it for about 3 months now and most of the side effects like being nervous, went away.


----------

